# Geez Louise..........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Why is it so much work to have a yard sale? We plan on having one this Fri. / Sat. We spent all day just getting stuff out of the cargo trlr. and storage shed, getting it sorted and priced. We hardly put a dent in all of it. 

We'll spend all day tomorrow getting it set out on our driveway and front yard. It'll have to set out overnight so I hope that we don't have any problems doing that. 

We got all the tables set up today. We've had quite a few over the years, so we are old hands at this. One would tend to think that it would get easier, not harder. My wife is a great worker bee. She can runs circles around me. But then again, most of the stuff we have for sale, is stuff that she has collected. I remind her of that from time to time, and it never goes over well. You'd think I'd learn by now. 

Anyways, no rain is forecast, just some breezes at times. We have a flowering Pear Tree in our front yard. Of course, it's now in full bloom, and whenever the breeze picks up, it looks as if it's snowing. The crap gets everywhere. 

Tomorrow is going to be a test of me and my will, and my ability to keep my mouth shut. The hardest part of a yard sale is just getting ready to have one. When I get tired, I begin to question the choice to even have a stupid sale. I say put it all in my back of my truck and off to the donation place we go. 

Please keep me in your thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

And you will make $75.33 for all your hard work..... :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> And you will make $75.33 for all your hard work..... :mrgreen:


Actually, that's my one saving grace when it comes to yard / garage sales, is that we do take in some money. It always surprises me. If I could just get my wife to quit going to thrift and second-hand stores, we wouldn't have to have so many sales. That, and she buys way too much fabric, as she's into sewing and quilt making. She could put some smaller fabric stores to shame. No kidding!

We are at an age now that it gets more difficult to do things as the years pass by. We are both aware. Anyways, her son is coming over to help out tomorrow. My luck, he'll bring a pick-up truck full of stuff to sell as well. We had to tell two neighbors that they couldn't bring any stuff of theirs over to sell. I don't know why people think it's okay to have you sell their stuff as long as you are having a sale. I'd never do that to a neighbor.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well today went well. We "opened" our yard sale @ 9am. Our 1st customer (neighbor) ended up spending almost $200.00

It was crazy busy at times. The buyers kind of came in waves. We sold a couple of big ticket items and I was happy for that. It was breezy and that sucked. We are going to have it again on Sat., and maybe Sun. That depends on the traffic we get. We still have a lot to sell and get rid of. 

My wife finally agreed that we need to lighten our load. What doesn't sell, will be donated. 

It's nice to live in an area that we can leave the stuff out on our front yard overnight and it will still be there in the morning. Way too much stuff and not enough garage to bring it all in for the night. We bring in the stuff that has value, but the reg. stuff sits out overnight. 

Anyways, I'm stiff and sore and ready for bed. I'm getting too old for this crap. :smt086


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

On my way over to get my free stuff.....

Memo to self: Wear dark clothing and bring flashlight...... :mrgreen:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey, PT!! Did your wife put a "Must Go" price tag on you as well? :anim_lol:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The sign said nonfunctioning antique.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

tony pasley said:


> The sign said nonfunctioning antique.


Hey, I resemble that remark.

:anim_lol: :smt082


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Day #2 of the sale is over. All went well and the wind wasn't as bad today. Quite a few people stopped and we made more sales than we anticipated. We're moving (selling) the stuff and that's good.

We plan on continuing it tomorrow (Sun.) But....we will start later in the morning, about 11 am or so. I don't feel as tired today. Not sure if that's a good thing or not. Anyways, we are making some money. Always glad to see the big stuff leave. We have plenty of boxes on hand for when we start filling them up to be donated.

Wife promised me that she's going to cut way back on keeping things that we don't need or use. That means way less trips to the thrift and 2nd hand stores. We'll see......the proof will be in the pudding. I've never understood that phrase. What in the Hell does that mean anyways? "_The proof is in the pudding?_"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Hey, PT!! Did your wife put a "Must Go" price tag on you as well? :anim_lol:


She did.....but it kept falling off. :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...the proof will be in the pudding. I've never understood that phrase. What in the Hell does that mean anyways? "_The proof is in the pudding?_"


The original phrase had to do with old-fashion pudding, which was really a kind of steam-cooked cake. (See: plum pudding.)
The pudding dough was placed in a bag and the bag was tied closed with a string.
Then the bag of pudding was either steamed or boiled.

So the adage refers to how to test the quality of the finished pudding, and was originally something like the following: "You can't tell the quality of the pudding by merely chewing on the string."
Therefore, "The proof is in the pudding" (rather than in the quality of the bag or the string).

Believe it or not, I learned the meaning of "the proof is in the pudding" from a very old Ideal (now Lyman) reloading manual!
Upon its 75th anniversary as a reloading-tool maker, Lyman published a facsimile of the original Ideal tool catalog and reloading manual within the Lyman manual for the year in question (maybe 1952). At that time, when I was about 14, the company was still called Lyman-Ideal, and that name was marked on their tools.
Anyway, one of the illustrations from that old Ideal reloading-tool catalog spoke about the quality of their tools by quoting the old adage about "the proof is in the puddin'..." ("...not in the chawin' o' the string").


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

The proof is in the pudding was also used in the old Wooden Wall English Navy where pudding was considered a real treat among the seamen. This was also called "Duff" and "Doudy" as in plum duff or figgy doudy often made on non-meat days. It's usually made with suet and in a bag, as Steve said. 

Another Navel term from that era was "Pudding" the yards. Before the beam ..... A rope or strap round a mast to support the pudding, where the lower yards rest in the slings. Newby sailors, as a prank, were told they had to not eat their pudding because it would be used on deck later. They could gather the old pudding and have it later to eat.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, we are *DONE!*........for now.

Even for a Sunday, we had quite a few that stopped to take a look. It was breezy again and that sucked. We sold almost all of our big and bulky items. I have a pick-up bed full of donations that will be dropped off tomorrow.

We also have about 150 lbs. of books that will be donated. We had them priced @ $.10 each, and people still passed them up. We are going to see if a local retirement / care home wants them. Local library as well.

Setting up a large garage / yard sale is a ton of work. It's almost just as much work to break it down. If I had the choice of setting up / breaking down another yard or garage sale or going thru 15 weeks of Ranger School again, I think I'd rather go back to school. Is that crazy?

We are thinking about another sale for next Thur., Fri. and Sat. Yeah okay.....just call me crazy.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The books you can sell for in house credit at a lot of used book stores, that way you can get books you want to read for next to nothing just a little tidbit of info.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> The books you can sell for in house credit at a lot of used book stores, that way you can get books you want to read for next to nothing just a little tidbit of info.


I wasn't aware of that. I'll tell my wife. Hmm........maybe not. :smt002


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Worse case is she rotates their stock for them. I have found some very good books on guns, reloading, horses, and accurate history that my grand daughters hate.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Books... (Have I told this story before?)

Maybe 20 years ago, we theater people did the stage version of Bradbury's _Farenheit 451_. You know: The one about book burning, and the people who memorize the classics so they aren't lost to posterity.
We did it outdoors, in a small natural amphitheater right at the front door to this island's public library.

Since it was outdoors, we decided that, as a dose of reality, we would actually burn some books. So we asked the library for their castoffs: books that nobody was reading, or that were falling apart. The library gave us a big box-full of them.

But when the cast saw the box of books, everyone looked through the huge pile...and everybody found at least one book that was deemed too good to burn.
By the time we were all done examining those books, and appropriating our treasures, the whole box-full was reduced to only one solitary book. But everybody agreed that this was a book that indeed should be burned.

It was _The Little Golden Book of Bambi_.
We were right, weren't we?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

And Steve got his favorite book " Reading with Dick and Jane


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> And Steve got his favorite book " Reading with Dick and Jane


There was an adult version of that book.

Dick does Jane. :smt033


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve would need pictures to read it and understand.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> And Steve got his favorite book " Reading with Dick and Jane


My favorite quote: "Look! Look! See Spot dick Jane!"


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My favorite quote: "Look! Look! See Spot dick Jane!"


:anim_lol: :smt082 :anim_lol:

Who's Dick 'N Jane????????


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

There's a quote from a local produce stand called Dicken's Produce. They specialize in homemade apple cider. "Enjoy Dicken's Cider"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The wife and I were talking last night. We're still stiff and sore from our three day garage sale. Her more so than me. She was up and on her feet a lot. 

Too windy this week to have another. We'll wait for another week or so. Sat. / Sun. is supposed to be nice. I'm thinking some on the road therapy is in order. I'm a bit behind and I do need to catch up.


----------

